# Mixer Review - Silky



## Chukin'Vape (19/7/18)

In this episode of Mixer Reviews we look at some of Silky's work, I mix up Lemonade Tropics - and Richard mixes up French Toast & Buttermilk Pie. One of these recipes got a 5 star rating - go check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

